# Taking warfarin



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

I have recently been told I have to take warfarin. Can anyone tell me how this would effect my three month holidays abroad. Do you suffer any side affects. I feel very uneasy about taking this drug. Any information gladly received. Is it difficult to get tested abroad and is it expensive.

Barabara


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

worzel said:


> I have recently been told I have to take warfarin. Can anyone tell me how this would effect my three month holidays abroad. Do you suffer any side affects. I feel very uneasy about taking this drug. Any information gladly received. Is it difficult to get tested abroad and is it expensive.
> 
> Barabara


Hi Barabara

I am a life long Warfarin user and can only normally get two months worth of supplies at a time, but I'm sure if I told them I am going away for three months they would give me a three month supply no probs. :roll: Just explain to them what you intend on doing.

As your a new user of the drug, ask your pharmacy about the do's and don'ts of warfarin. Don't cut yourself. :lol: and good luck.

steve


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Watch out for your travel insurance - they can get very jittery about warfarin users, especially in the first few months till everything is stable.
If you have been told you need warfarin then obviously there is an underlying health problem which presumably the travel insurance know about but don't forget to tell them about the change in medication.
If your GP practice do travel health consultations then make an appointment (it is usually the practice nurse). There are sources of information about obtaining medical supplies abroad which they can give you the details for.

Chris


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ardgour said:


> Watch out for your travel insurance - they can get very jittery about warfarin users, especially in the first few months till everything is stable.
> If you have been told you need warfarin then obviously there is an underlying health problem which presumably the travel insurance know about but don't forget to tell them about the change in medication.
> If your GP practice do travel health consultations then make an appointment (it is usually the practice nurse). There are sources of information about obtaining medical supplies abroad which they can give you the details for.
> 
> Chris


Chris makes some very valid point in his post. I would just like to add that three months is a long time and you would probably need an INR test in that time, especially if your results weren't stable in a previous test, so they would need to get the balance and dose right. You maybe able to get a test done abroad, you'll have to look into that. I don't think I have ever been as long as three months without having an INR test. Be careful. 

steve


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, My husband is on Warfarin and is at the INR clinic as we speak.The longest they have allowed him to be away without a test is 2 months, because even though he follows their rules, doses etc it can still be erratic,we have never asked if you can be tested abroad so can't help there, but don't be worried about being on Warfarin it is safer than just Aspirin,the only major problem is stopping any bleeding if you cut yourself and of course warning Dentist,hospitals etc if you need to go that you are on it. The practice nurse or nurse that does the test should be able to give you all the information you need don,t be afraid to ask and keep asking until you understand. Best Wishes Margaret


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Our neighbour at Conil last year was on Warfarin and he just went to the local clinic who did the test and told him what strength of tablet to take. However he'd been taking it for some time so was very aware of changes etc. He had all the different tablets with him


----------



## engiear (Jul 31, 2009)

*warfarin usage*

Hello there,

I'm also "new" to Warfarin and been taking it for about 10 months and have now stabilised.

At the moment I am tested every 8 weeks.

I have had no trouble / side effects but went through a period of frustration thinking that the checks would destroy my plans. I have no worries in that area any more. The only side effects if they are indeed side effects are 1. I felt the chill a little more recently and 2. I "bruise" a little easier but nothing at all worth bothering about. I have advised my dentist that I'm on Warfarin but he is only concerned it seems if your factor is 4+.

I have looked for advice on the NHS web site, by asking a question in the "contact us" section.

I believe you can be tested abroad at cost but I don't know where or how much yet as I'm still looking into it. But in the UK I believe it can be done on the NHS as a "temporary" patient. See NHS website.

I hope this is some help.

Jim.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I was on warfarin for 4 yrs I asked a few people about being tested abroad all said no probs. I also asked the phlebotomist and they said that they have patients who travelled all over europe with no problems, and that all they did was to have the INR reading and text it to the INR clinic and they would tell you what dose to take.
The only problem with taking it is that you have to watch what medication you are allowed to take with it.
The worst thing is that you cannot drink much alcohol    

Peter.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

A few other common everyday situations that anti-coagulant patients have to be more careful with: nosebleeds, piles, injuries/falls that might cause bleeding or haematoma and knocks to varicose veins.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Barbara,
Just a bit more to add to the other excellent replies. I have been on a high dose of Warfarin (13mg a day)for over 4 years and have had no problems. INR checks are stable at 3 monthly intervals. 
The only warning I will give is - DO NOT take any other medicine, even cough linctus, without checking with the pharmacist. Reason being that some will react to Warfarin.
Above all - keep on camping and don't worry about taking it, regards Ken

PS you should have been issued with a yellow book so take it with you.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Andrews Dad has been on this for years.

But about 18 months ago, he changed and now has three table spoons of rum each day. One morning, on lunchtime and one in the evening.

He had to give up his licence, but he has said it does the same thing, thinning the blood.

Mind you having had three bypasses etc and at 78 he really now is enjoying life.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bradleypark said:


> Hi Barbara,
> Just a bit more to add to the other excellent replies. I have been on a high dose of Warfarin (13mg a day)for over 4 years and have had no problems. INR checks are stable at 3 monthly intervals.
> The only warning I will give is - DO NOT take any other medicine, even cough linctus, without checking with the pharmacist. Reason being that some will react to Warfarin.
> Above all - keep on camping and don't worry about taking it, regards Ken
> ...


Hi

I used to be on 12/13 mg a day a few years ago, now whether it is coincidence or not, that figure started to come down once I gave up smoking and I am now settled on 9.5 mg. well actually that is not strictly true either because at the moment I'm on a diet and this has had a very slight effect on the warfarin, so now take 9.5 mon-sat and then 10mg on Sundays to bring me back into range which is 2.5-3.5. :lol:

Trouble is, once it is slightly out, that's when you have to go for regular tests until they get it right and stable. Anything can throw it out of sync, drinking too much, diet, antibiotics and the lists go on. Things could get better in a couple of years though with a new drug. Apparently you don't need to be tested with it-you just take it and that's it. 8O I cant quite get my head round it why you wouldn't need to be tested but that's what they are saying. It's at least a couple of years away according to a consultant I was chatting with.

steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd just advise you to check that the countries you are visiting use the same values for reporting INR's as we do in GB. Otherwise the results you get will make no sense to your GP if you phone them back and they won't be able to adjust your dosage.

Be very sure that you understand fully the do's amd don'ts that go with taking Warfarin. It is a complicated drug to use but can be an absolute life-saver! If you are going to the more advanced countries in Europe you should have no problems. Just make sure you have got a warning sheet advising that you are on warfarin translated into all the languages of the countries you are visiting and make sure you always carry it with you, just in case. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

MrsW said:


> Just make sure you have got a warning sheet advising that you are on warfarin translated into all the languages of the countries you are visiting and make sure you always carry it with you, just in case.


Now there is a super idea !

Does anyone know where these can be obtained ?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

LeoK said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you have got a warning sheet advising that you are on warfarin translated into all the languages of the countries you are visiting and make sure you always carry it with you, just in case.
> ...


It depends what languages you need it in. Remember too that medication is known by different names in different countries. We have a daughter who speaks many languages who may be able to help and I can check up at work where I can find the names of the drugs in other languages (I know where to find the English translation of many foreign drugs but have never needed to do the translation the other way, although I know it is possible).


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I use a translation site for writing to friends in France so you could just type...I AM ON WARFARIN... in the box then translate into any language, I never thought of doing that for hubby.From what I remember to get it I just put translation in Google then saved it in favourites, it comes up under Language tools...


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re warfarin*

Thankyou all so much for your help,

Happy days.

Barbara. (Devon)


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a reference book which gives the names of equivalent drugs in various countries - pharmacies should either have a copy or be able to access the info. Usually the safest way is to have a copy of any prescription using the generic drug name rather than branded name.
The various specialist organisations such as Chest, Heart and Stroke, British Diabetic etc.. all have help sheets available for travellers and often translated into appropriate language. Check the appropriate one for you on line or give them a phone.
I always advised a 'medic alert' bracelet or necklace for people going abroad who had specific medical needs (including warfarin) Medic alert is recognised internationally - you have to think of worst case scenario, you are knocked down crossing the road alone, unconscious with travelling companions not there - whoever picks you up needs to know immediately that you have a medical problem.
Back to my original comment - contact the travel clinic, either at your GP if they have a well qualified member of staff or a specialist clinic. There are all sorts of issues about travelling when you have medical problems but few of them are insurmountable and a good travel health professional will relish the challenge of getting you there and back safely! My challenges ranged from a man on permanent PPV (ventilator) to a girl going trekking in the Andes whilst trying to get pregnant and with a history of miscarriage.

(I worked in travel health and taught post graduate courses in it for a number of years)

Chris


----------

